# Female trying to get male to mate?



## MegNorm

My female budgie is a year or 2 older than my male budgie. She has been so aggressive, but here cere isn't really brown yet. I had to seperate them. I let her out today, and she couldn't get over to him fast enough. 
She seemed like she was doing the mating steps for a male, and the female. I know positively that they are male and female by bloodwork. I meant to get two males. Oh well.
So she kept doing the beak thing with him, jumping perch to perch, bring the male back. A few times, after he was with her long enough, she did a long neck stretch, and a funny movement with her wings. But weirdly, she then pinned her eyes, and put her tail in the air. She did that 4 times that I saw. 
He just went back to what he was doing. I just worry that he might actually respond to her. 
There is no nest or homes in their cage, but I know that doesn't always matter. 

So any suggestions to why she is acting like this?
And what else to do so they won't be breed? I do know the male has tried to get her to breed in the past, so it is a concern.
Thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee

*How old are each of these budgies?
Are you housing them together? I remember that you had to separate a male and female for sleeping back in 2017 -- are these the same budgies or different ones?

It would be best for you separate the two into individual cages and put each cage in a different room for a few weeks.
Whether or not the female's cere is brown, she is obviously VERY hormonal right now and determined to mate.
You need to ensure there is nothing in the female's cage that could be used as a nesting site.
Rearrange everything in her cage every other day and limit her daylight hours to no more than 8 hours per day.
Ensure you are covering the cages at night. Top, three sides, 1/3 of the way down the front and that you have a night light in each room to help prevent night frights.
She is broody so even having the male in the same room with her at present is not a good idea as she could lay without mating and you don't want that to happen.
Limit the amount of protein in her diet, ensure she has access to a cuttlebone and mineral block and consider adding a calcium supplement such as Calciboost or Calcivet for a few weeks.*


----------



## MegNorm

FaeryBee said:


> *How old are each of these budgies?
> Are you housing them together? I remember that you had to separate a male and female for sleeping back in 2017 -- are these the same budgies or different ones?
> 
> It would be best for you separate the two into individual cages and put each cage in a different room for a few weeks.
> Whether or not the female's cere is brown, she is obviously VERY hormonal right now and determined to mate.
> You need to ensure there is nothing in the female's cage that could be used as a nesting site.
> Rearrange everything in her cage every other day and limit her daylight hours to no more than 8 hours per day.
> Ensure you are covering the cages at night. Top, three sides, 1/3 of the way down the front and that you have a night light in each room to help prevent night frights.
> She is broody so even having the male in the same room with her at present is not a good idea as she could lay without mating and you don't want that to happen.
> Limit the amount of protein in her diet, ensure she has access to a cuttlebone and mineral block and consider adding a calcium supplement such as Calciboost or Calcivet for a few weeks.*


I think the female is 8 and the male is 7. 
Yes, they are the same budgies and they live in the same cage. Although, the last few months the female was very aggressive, so I had be seperating them. They are still in the same room. 
This was the first time she did this, when I let her out to fly. The 2nd cage is only a travel cage, so she definitely needs to come out. 
I've never seen her do this before. Although, I'm wasn't always there when they were together. She used to always ignore him.

I'm wondering if she could be acting like this too because the little cage doesn't have a grill, and there is paper on the floor, which she started chewing. I put in a mineral block, one of her favorite toys, and a small chew toy, but she still goes for the paper. 

I already cover her the way you say to, because she has gotten night frights, and one time injurying the male.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## FaeryBee

*You need individual cages that are a minimum of 30" Long x 18" Wide x 18" High. You cannot keep the female in a tiny travel cage.
Move one of the birds' cages into a different room and ensure you give them separate out-of-cage time away from one another.*


----------

